# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Ανεβοκατεβασμα διπολου!!!

## tsakmaki

Καλησπερα, παιδια. Χρονια πολλα και Χριστος Ανεστη!!
Θα ηθελα να αουσω τις συμβουλες σασ για το εξης θεμα:
Θα μπορουσα να βρω καπου εναν ιστο γυρω στα 9-10 μετρα, με τον οποιο να μπορω να ανεβοκατεβαζω ανετα ενα διπολο gamma match που ζυγιζει 1,5 κιλο.
Εχει καμια ιδεα κανεις? Πως μπορουμε να το πετυχουμε αυτο. Αν οχι, στα 9 μετρα τουλαχιστον στα 6 μετρα....
Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Χρονια πολλα και παλι!!

----------


## weather1967

Kαλησπερα 
Αληθώς ο κύριος και χρονια πολλα 
Eδω ειναι μια φωτο απο την πατεντα σιδηροκατασκευης του Κωστα του καλλιτεχνη για να ανεβοκατεβαζεις τον ιστο σου .Αλλα για ιστο μεχρι 6 μετρα το πολυ ,και με αντιριδες εννοειτε μια τριπλη στα 3 μετρα και αλλη μια τριπλη στα 5,5 μετρα

----------


## weather1967

Αν τωρα θελεις ιστο 9 -10 μετρα πρεπει να κανεις αλλη κατασκευη 
Με κοιλοδοκους σιδερενιους 2 παραλληλα, στην μεση ο ιστος, και με μπουλονια να ανεβαινει -κατεβαινει ,και με αντιριδες εννοειται μια τριπλη στα 4 μετρα και αλλη μια τριπλη στα 8 η 8,5 μετρα 

Εχω και ενα προχειρο σχεδιο 

Τα κοκκινα ειναι οι κοιλοδοκοι αλλα πιο κοντα θα ειναι στον σωληνα του ιστου σχεδον θα ακουμπανε αλλα με καποιο αερα για να μπορει ο σωληνας να ανεβοκατεβαινει ,και τα πρασινα θα ειναι οι μπουλονοβιδες που θα παει μια πανω μια στην μεση και μια κατω στο κοιλοδοκο ,ο ιστος στην ουσια θα κρατιετε απο αυτες τις 3 μπουλονοβιδες για να μπορει μολις βγαζεις την πανω και την κατω να γερνει προς την μερια που θα τον κατεβαζουμε και οχι να εχουμε τον κινδυνο να μας φυγει απο εδω και απο εκει γιατι τα 9-10 μετρα δεν ειναι αστεια πραγματα αν ξερεις απο ιστους ειναι μεγαλες οι δυσκολιες να ανεβει και να κατεβει χωρις τετοιο συστημα χωρις μηχανικα μεσα οπως το παραπανω.Μετα στο ανεβασμα παλι το ιδιο ,τον ανεβαζουμε και μολις ερθει προσωπο ο ιστος με τους κοιλοδοκους και ισια περναμε διαμπερες τις μπουλονοβιδες κοιλοδοκο-ιστο-κοιλοδοκο και βαζουμε και τα παξιμαδια
Ανοιγουμε διαμπερες τρυπα στην σωληνα του ιστου για να περασουν οι μπουλονοβιδες ενοειται

----------


## PARKER

Α, ρε Δημήτρη, για όλα έχεις λύσεις!!!!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ, εγω αγορασα μια βαση ομπελας θαλασσας, με τσιμεντο (25 ευρω) και βαζω εκει εναν ιστο 4,5 μετρα.

βασικα δεν εχω βαλει αντιριδες, γιατι το χρησιμοποιω μονο για τις δοκιμες μου.

----------


## PARKER

Για ένα μικρό ιστό, περίπου 1,5 μ χρησιμοποιώ ένα χαρτόκουτο σκληρό, σαν αυτά απο τα γάλατα, το οποίο έχει μια τρύπα απ΄ όπου και μπαίνει ο ιστός με την ground plane, και στο εσωτερικό του έχω βάλει κάτι σαν αφρολέξ, ώστε να συγκρατείται και να μη παλαντζάρει. Έτσι είναι και εύκολα μεταφερόμενο το κεραιοσύστημα. Α, και όταν θέλω να δώσω λίγο ακόμη ύψος, το όλο κατασκεύασμα το βάζω πάνω σε μια πλαστική καρέκλα, και για να μη το παίρνει ο αέρας, βάζω είτε μια 6άδα αναψυκτικά απο πάνω, είτε μερικές πατάτες μέσα στο κουτί. Προσδίδουν έτσι και ένα "ιδιαίτερο βάρος" σε όλη τη κατασκευή!! :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 
(καμμιά ώρα φοβάμαι μήπως με τα στάσιμα ψηθούν οι πατάτες)

----------


## weather1967

Στάθη καποτε τα ειχαμε δοκιμασει ολα αυτα ,καλα θελω να δω φωτο σου τον ιστο με τα αναψυκτικα και τις πατατες απο κατω θα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα  :Biggrin: ,
Γιώργο καλη η βαση ομπρελας αλλα οχι για μονιμη εγκατασταση γιατι θα θελει ζορι ενας ιστος 9 μετρα να ανεβο-κατεβει ,για τον 6 μετρο ειναι καλη η βαση ομπρελας που δεν θελει τοσο ζορι.
Τωρα φιλε Τσακμακη ιστο 6 μετρα μονοκοματο βρισκεις σωληνα αλουμινιου που ειναι και πιο ελαφρια 1 ιντζα η και σωληνα υδρευσης σιδερενια αλλα θα ειναι πιο βαρια και δεν την συνιστώ .
Για τα 9 μετρα θα πρεπει να κανεις ενωση .
Η μπορεις να παρεις τηλεσκοπικο ιστο για κεραια τηλεορασης 4+4 μετρα και να τους ενωσεις με δαγκανες θα χασεις περιπου μισο μετρο καθαρο στα 7,5 μετρα, και βαζεις και αλλη μια τσοντα κοματι αλουμινιου 2 μετρα, μειον την ενωση μισο μετρο, καθαρο 9 μετρα .

----------


## mits

Πουλάνε επίσης στα καταστήματα με κεραίες tv (είδα και στα πράκτικερ) κάτι ιστούς διαιρούμενους, περίπου 1,5 μέτρο το κάθε κομμάτι, που μπαίνει το ένα μέσα στο άλλο και μπορείς να βάλεις όσα θες. Κάπου στα 3-4 ευρώ το κομμάτι.

----------


## tsakmaki

Φιλε, weather 1967, θα ειναι ευκολη η διαδικασια για τον ιστο με τις μπουλονοβιδες? Δηλαδη, απ'οτι καταλαβα, θα ειναι 3 ιστοι μεσα σε εναν, και οταν ανεβαζουμε τον καθενα, θα τον δενουμε με τον αλλο με βιδες?? Που μπορω να βρω τα υλικα που σχετιζονται?

----------


## weather1967

> Φιλε, weather 1967, θα ειναι ευκολη η διαδικασια για τον ιστο με τις μπουλονοβιδες? Δηλαδη, απ'οτι καταλαβα, θα ειναι 3 ιστοι μεσα σε εναν, και οταν ανεβαζουμε τον καθενα, θα τον δενουμε με τον αλλο με βιδες?? Που μπορω να βρω τα υλικα που σχετιζονται?



Οχι φιλε Τσακμακη μαλλον δεν καταλαβες σωστα,η εγω δεν στα ειπα αναλυτικα , οι δυο κοιλοδοκοι που ουσιαστικα θα ειναι οι βασεις του ιστου,θα ειναι καπου 1,5 μετρο υψος και 6 χ 6 cm περιμετρο,ενας σιδερας εχει και μπορει να τους κοψει στα μετρα ,μετα αν μπουν ταρατσα θα πρεπει να καλουπωθει ενα τετραγωνο σχημα περιπου 30-40 cm και να πεσει λιγο μπετον περιπου μισο μετρο υψος .Και ολο αυτο αν δεν θελει καποιος να τρυπηση την πλακα της ταρατσας με στριφωνια και ουπα για να τον στηριξη με βαση σιδερενια τους κοιλοδοκους στην πλακα .Ετσι αν πεσει λιγο μπετον θα υπαρχει καθαρο υψος κοιλοδοκων πανω απο το προσθετο μπετον 1 μετρο,οι κοιλοδοκοι θα εχουν μια μικρη αποσταση (κενό) μεταξυ τους καπου 4-8 cm (η αποσταση αυτη θα μετρηθη με ακριβεια πριν πεσει το μπετον ,η πριν βιδωθουν στην πλακα)θα ειναι απεναντι - απεναντη και εκει αναμεσα τους θα μπει ο ιστος και θα πιαστει με μπουλονοβιδες,και προς τα εκει που θα κατεβαινει ο ιστος θα πρεπει να υπαρχει ανοιχτος χωρος για να χωραει να κατεβει .
Εχω και μια φωτο που βρηκα στο νετ απο καποιον που στηρηξε ενα απλο ιστο με καλουπωμα και μπετον για πιο γερα σε περιοχη με πολυ αερα 

Βεβαια ιστος πανω απο 4 μετρα απαγορευεται βαση νομοθεσιας στην ταρατσα . :Wink: 
Απλα τωρα κουβεντα κανουμε σχετικα με την θεωρητικη πλευρα ,πως μπορει να γινει κατι παρομοιο βαση μηχανικης .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μιχαλη ειπες "να μπορω να ανεβοκατεβαζω"

Λοιπον, ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα και το ελυσα.

Κανω τις δοκιμες σε χαμηλο υψος με την βαση που σου ειπα πριν.
Βασικα εχω κηπο στην Χαλκιδικη και  δεν εχω που να βαλω την κεραια.

Ετσι εχω 1 ή 2 κομματια ιστου, κανω τα πειραματα, και οταν το αποτελεσμα ειναι αυτο που ζηταω, βαζω την κεραια σε ψηλο ιστο, στον φρακτη, διπλα απο την πορτοκαλια.

Οταν εχεις χαμηλο ιστο με μια σκαλα, αλλαζεις οτι θελεις στην κεραια σου.

----------


## freewind

Xρόνια πολλά σε όλους.Φίλε Γιώργο η λύση στο προβλημά σου είναι η κατασκευή του Κώστα του καλλιτέχνη.¨Εφτιαξα κι εγω μια τετοια βάση και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πολύ καλά.Ανεβοκατέβαζα δίπολο 4,5κιλά στα 6 μέτρα ιστο με το ενα χέρι!!για πλάκα.Ιδού και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο ενα rfιασμένο σκ!!!. :Biggrin:

----------


## tsakmaki

*Kαλα, πραγματικα επαθα πλακα τωρα!!!!!!*

----------


## WIZARD

> ¨Εφτιαξα κι εγω μια τετοια βάση και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν πολύ καλά.Ανεβοκατέβαζα δίπολο 4,5κιλά στα 6 μέτρα ιστο με το ενα χέρι!!για πλάκα.Ιδού και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο ενα rfιασμένο σκ!!!.



Η κατασκευη σου πραγματικα ,ειναι πολυ καλη και 
Να σε ρωτησω .....
Η κεραια σου τι απολαβη εχει (db) και αν εχεις στασιμα ?
γιατι θελω να φτιαξω ,μια τετοια για "εκπαιδευτικους" σκοπους -πειραματισμους  :Wink:

----------


## freewind

To δίπολο είναι της Ιταλικής label και είναι το μοντέλο AKH1.H απολαβή του είναι 2db και απο στάσιμα εχει πολύ λίγα σε όλη τη μπάντα.Το μόνο μειονέκτημα του είναι οτι επειδή(όπως κάθε απλό δίπολο)έχει μικρή απολαβή θέλει πολύ φαί :Wink: ..και εγώ δεν έχω παρά 50 watt.. :Sad: .Διάγραμα στασίμων εδώ http://www.labelitaly.it/website/ima...ici/Akf1-1.jpg

----------


## WIZARD

μια χαρα ειναι για μενα 

Πεσμου που μπορω να την βρω και να την αγορασω τo δίπολο της Ιταλικής label ?
Καποιο μαγαζι και καποιο τηλεφωνο μαζι ,αν εχεις ?

----------


## tsakmaki

> Kαλησπερα 
> Αληθώς ο κύριος και χρονια πολλα 
> Eδω ειναι μια φωτο απο την πατεντα σιδηροκατασκευης του Κωστα του καλλιτεχνη για να ανεβοκατεβαζεις τον ιστο σου .Αλλα για ιστο μεχρι 6 μετρα το πολυ ,και με αντιριδες εννοειτε μια τριπλη στα 3 μετρα και αλλη μια τριπλη στα 5,5 μετρα



Να ρωτησω κατι: 7 μετρα ιστο, με αυτη την πατεντα του Κωστα του Καλλιτεχνη, μπορω να σηκωσω? Ευχαριστω!!

----------


## drPanos

Μπορεις να κανεις και *αυτο*, ευκολο στην κατασκευη, ανεβαίνει και κατεβαίνει με ευκολια  :Smile: 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=45686

----------


## aekologos

καλησπερα, να κανω και εγω την ερωτησουλα μου, για να σηκωσω 6μετρη γαλβανιζε σωληνα στη ταρατσα μου και να της βαλω μια x30 diamond  τι βαση πρεπει να βαλω? εχω δει διαφορες μικρες γαλβανιζε βασεις με 3 ποδια αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο θα αντεξει, καμια ιδεα ?

ευχαριστω

----------

